# Gaines and Bogans on the same team?



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Hm, a Louisville and Kentucky player on the same NBA team. Oh well, I'm glad Bogans got drafted. As much as I hate Louisville, you can expect good things from Gaines from the start, and give him one or two years and you might be surprised by Bogans.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> Hm, a Louisville and Kentucky player on the same NBA team. Oh well, I'm glad Bogans got drafted. As much as I hate Louisville, you can expect good things from Gaines from the start, and give him one or two years and you might be surprised by Bogans.


I am thinking you might be right on this draft - at least I'm hoping you are - as the last drafts by the Magic management has left much to be desired.

BUT I like their selections. NOW - maybe they can get the KandiMan or even better, Juwan Howard at center.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Gaines and Bogans on the same team?*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> I am thinking you might be right on this draft - at least I'm hoping you are - as the last drafts by the Magic management has left much to be desired.
> ...


Yeah, expect a lot from Bogans defensively. Remember Tayshaun Prince in the playoffs and how he saved the Pistons from getting elminated by the Magic? Yeah, he shut McGrady down, and I bet you he learned that kind of defense from Tubby and I'm sure Bogans will impress everybody defensively.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

Gaines is gonna be a star. I've been watching him for the last four years, and I'm just totally convinced that he's going to be one of the guys that's NBA game is better than his college game. 

Bogans is a good pick, too. It's interesting to see Louisville and Kentucky's top dogs go to the same team. 

But you've got a star in Reece Gaines.


----------



## vcshox123 (Sep 23, 2002)

Im not going to try to be nice i honestly think that Bogans will not play hardly any and end up getting traded or sent to the NBDL.He has to compete with T-MAC who plays nearly every minute of the game.I hope im wrong though maybe he will be good.


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

i wasn't going to expect nothing nice from you because you don't like kentucky(or its players), your a louisville fan.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

That might be true. Bogans will get to play some, if not he will be sent to the NBDL to develope, and then he will return. :yes:


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

I've never been able to find it in my heart to hate Bogans. The guy's a smart player, plays hard, seems like a good kid, has a good heart, and is a good team guy. He's never gotten into any trouble. I wish him the best of luck. I think that if he can keep developing his shooting stroke, he'll be a good player off the bench, and maybe a starter down the road for somebody. He plays solid defense, is a pretty good athlete, and doesn't have any glaring weaknesses. If he can develop to where he has a lot of value as a shooter, plus the other solid assets of his game, IMO he'll be a solid contributor.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CoolHandLuke</b>!
> I've never been able to find it in my heart to hate Bogans. The guy's a smart player, plays hard, seems like a good kid, has a good heart, and is a good team guy. He's never gotten into any trouble. I wish him the best of luck. I think that if he can keep developing his shooting stroke, he'll be a good player off the bench, and maybe a starter down the road for somebody. He plays solid defense, is a pretty good athlete, and doesn't have any glaring weaknesses. If he can develop to where he has a lot of value as a shooter, plus the other solid assets of his game, IMO he'll be a solid contributor.


Definitley. He won't be a super-star, but as long as he keeps his maturity, he can be a solid role player/contributor.:yes:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CoolHandLuke</b>!
> I've never been able to find it in my heart to hate Bogans. The guy's a smart player, plays hard, seems like a good kid, has a good heart, and is a good team guy. He's never gotten into any trouble. I wish him the best of luck. I think that if he can keep developing his shooting stroke, he'll be a good player off the bench, and maybe a starter down the road for somebody. He plays solid defense, is a pretty good athlete, and doesn't have any glaring weaknesses. If he can develop to where he has a lot of value as a shooter, plus the other solid assets of his game, IMO he'll be a solid contributor.


ALREADY - your description sounds like he is MUCH better than Sasser!!


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Bull fan here.

Last year I thought Gooden was the best domestic college player in the draft and wanted the Bull to draft him. I thought the Memphis summer was the best in the NBA. Gooden, Person, Watson. Damn good. Then West imploded by trading Gooden for Miller.

This year I really wanted Gaines on the Bull. CoolHandLuke & I disagree about where to play him however. IMO he'll major at the 2 and minor at the 1.

The Bull had a damn fine 2,3,4 in Jordan, Pippen, Grant. IMO: Gooden is your Grant. 
T-Mac is your Pippen(by position(point forward) but Jordan by talent level). 
Gaines is your Jordan(by position(2) but Pippen by talent level).

I think the Magic have the best 2,3,4 combination in the NBA.

All the Magic need is a Cartwright or Longley type at the 5. The Magic need a big 5 who can hold his position in the post without struggling/fouling.

P.S.: I got my degree from U.K..


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sicky Dimpkins</b>!
> 
> P.S.: I got my degree from U.K..


Congrats.


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

I don't watch college basketball. But by the sound of it, it sounds like we drafted rivals.  They'll be using seperate locker rooms. :laugh: 

Anyway, Gaines may be better suited for the 2 right now, but he will play the 1 (officially at least) even though T-Mac is the primary ball handler. From what I hear Gaines needs to improve his "pg skills", whatever that means. We can't end up with 2 SG on the floor at the same time. And moving T-Mac to the 3 is not an option. T-Mac is a 2, no exceptions. Giricek is our 3, even though he's better suited for the 2. 

Hill being injured has thrown our depth and positions to hell.  

What position does Bogans play? I'm guessing he'll be playing SF considering that's where our depth is lacking the most now. Besides Giricek I can't even remember who our other SF is....


Let's see.....

PG: Gaines / Armstrong / Whitney
SG: T-Mac / Bogans / Sasser
SF: Giricek / Bogans? / ?
PF: Gooden / Hunter / Garrity (should be and could be a SF, but won't get used as one) / Burke or Kemp, hopefully neither
C: Declerq / ? / Hunter / Pachulia / Garrity (never doubt Doc Rivers' insanity)

What the hell are we gonna do about SF? We know we need a GOOD center in free agency, but everyone seems to be ignoring the SF problem. :uhoh:


----------



## OriginalWildcat (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CoolHandLuke</b>!
> I've never been able to find it in my heart to hate Bogans. The guy's a smart player, plays hard, seems like a good kid, has a good heart, and is a good team guy.


I always thought the same about Reece Gaines, this coming from a UK fan .


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

Oh, does anyone else find it kind of weird that we acquired 3 guys in a row with a last name starting with G? :|


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>O-Town Playa</b>!
> I don't watch college basketball. But by the sound of it, it sounds like we drafted rivals.  They'll be using seperate locker rooms. :laugh:
> 
> Anyway, Gaines may be better suited for the 2 right now, but he will play the 1 (officially at least) even though T-Mac is the primary ball handler. From what I hear Gaines needs to improve his "pg skills", whatever that means. We can't end up with 2 SG on the floor at the same time. And moving T-Mac to the 3 is not an option. T-Mac is a 2, no exceptions. Giricek is our 3, even though he's better suited for the 2.
> ...


:rotf: :rotf: 

Oh, and on topic here, I think TMac, Gordon, Gaines, and Garrity will fill the sf slot.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Gaines and Bogans on the same team?*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> I am thinking you might be right on this draft - at least I'm hoping you are - as the last drafts by the Magic management has left much to be desired.
> ...


I suppose it depends on what you or others or myself think is being "shut down" - in other words, you're entitled to "Your" opinion, which is not my opinion of that series.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

Gaines does not need to be playing the 2. At all. He's SO much better as a point that it's not even funny. He can pass as well as anyone, he can drive and dish, he can defend NBA points... point guard is BY FAR his best position. I see absolutely no reason for him not to be playing point guard. He doesn't have any experience at all at SG - as I've said many times, I watched literally every game he's played the last four years, and he hardly ever played SG. He's a point guard. Yeah, I guess he can play the 2, but why? A big reason he's so good at PG is his height. No reason to move that to where it's average. I mean, he can score, but he's not really a great scorer. He takes games over when he's running the point. I'm a HUGE Gaines fan, and even I think that he'll be an ineffective SG in the NBA, but an All Star PG.


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

That's not what I heard. At the draft they said he needed to improve his "PG skills".


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CoolHandLuke</b>!
> Gaines does not need to be playing the 2. At all. He's SO much better as a point that it's not even funny. He can pass as well as anyone, he can drive and dish, he can defend NBA points... point guard is BY FAR his best position. I see absolutely no reason for him not to be playing point guard. He doesn't have any experience at all at SG - as I've said many times, I watched literally every game he's played the last four years, and he hardly ever played SG. He's a point guard. Yeah, I guess he can play the 2, but why? A big reason he's so good at PG is his height. No reason to move that to where it's average. I mean, he can score, but he's not really a great scorer. He takes games over when he's running the point. I'm a HUGE Gaines fan, and even I think that he'll be an ineffective SG in the NBA, but an All Star PG.


I'm glad you've seen him play, and that makes a big difference - to me, at least! I heard mixed reviews draft night. One said he needed to improve his ballhandling and yet another(Dick V?) said he was the PERFECT selection for Orlando. That is an endorsement! Perfect is rarely used and shouldn't be used arbitrarily. I am VERY hopeful for this Gaines kid - VERY hopeful. :greatjob:


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

I think the Magic had a solid draft night. Both Gaines and Bogans should contribute immediately next season as rookies, which is a rarity these days. Gaines ability to handle the point guard position is unknown as this point, but if the Magic keep DA, it should reduce some of the pressure on him.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> I think the Magic had a solid draft night. Both Gaines and Bogans should contribute immediately next season as rookies, which is a rarity these days. Gaines ability to handle the point guard position is unknown as this point, but if the Magic keep DA, it should reduce some of the pressure on him.


I agree and DA was not a point guard, but a #2 guard who had point guard skills and hard work made that work out! DA also had Penny on the receiving end of many of his passes, which helps a guy learn quicker.

Gaines will not only have TMac, but he'll also gave Gooden and Gordon on the end of his passes. The 3 of them can finish, so I am hopeful for the upcoming season.

Also, imagine what a full camp & pre season will do to help this team stick together. Don't forget, Gooden & Gordon only had a couple months as rookies to get acquainted with their new teammates.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I gotta say that Gaines should play both  Same with Bogans. Both are combo guards. Looking at the situation however, Gaines will probably play both but Bogans SF and SG. If Giricek struggles, Rivers might move T-Mac over and play Bogans at SG with DA or Gaines at PG. It'll all work out some way :yes: All in all, we'll have to see. College position doesnt always mean NBA position. Brian Ulracher first started out as OLB with the Bears, but then moved to MLB and has become probably the 2nd best one in the league. Rivers like big pg's and Chad Ford on ESPN says that Gaines fits in his system as PG, so maybe he'll play there. However, here's something interesting from nbadraft.net


> Notes: Reece once was held scoreless for the first 29 minutes and ended up with 26 in a last-second win.


 but then CoolHandLuke did that report.



> The Bull had a damn fine 2,3,4 in Jordan, Pippen, Grant. IMO: Gooden is your Grant.


Sorry dude, but gooden is much better than Grant 

Rivers intends to play Gaines at point.


> "We've improved on that. There are few big point guards who can dominate us anymore."


Oh yeah, CoolHandLuke, can you do a more in-depth analysis on GAines? thanks


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>O-Town Playa</b>!
> That's not what I heard. At the draft they said he needed to improve his "PG skills".



Well that's a load of bull. Anybody that saw him play AT ALL in the last four years knows that's not the case. Evey Sicky Dimpkins, who strongly feels he's NOT a PG in the NBA, will tell you that he does have good PG skills. 


TRM, I PMed you but forgot to save it. I PMed him an in-depth evaluation of Gaines. Can you post it?


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

Actually, going back on that report, he had three in the first 29 minutes, then scored the rest in the last 11 minutes of the game. Including two 3's in the last twenty seconds to win it.


----------



## vcshox123 (Sep 23, 2002)

I said that Bogans would never play but dont get me wrong he is a good kid.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>vcshox123</b>!
> I said that Bogans would never play but dont get me wrong he is a good kid.


I think he will make the team and probably get some PT. If there was PT for Jeryl Sasser, there will certainly be time for Bogans. Bogans should be able to provide the same kind of defense with some actual offensive skill.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> I think he will make the team and probably get some PT. If there was PT for Jeryl Sasser, there will certainly be time for Bogans. Bogans should be able to provide the same kind of defense with some actual offensive skill.


:yes:


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

As long as Sasser is still on this team, my dog could make the team. :yes:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>O-Town Playa</b>!
> As long as Sasser is still on this team, my dog could make the team. :yes:


:rotf: :rotf:


----------

